

Ask HN: How to two-way communicate with her? - da5e

She's a paraplegic who can't see or speak but can hear and raise one finger. It's 1996.
======
systemtrigger
Morse code?

~~~
da5e
Yeah that would work. Also, the method they used to allow the writer, Jean-
Dominique Bauby, to write the Diving Bell and the Butterfly in which a single
response would select a letter of the alphabet read out loud.

